# Smoked Cream Style Corn



## squirrel (May 29, 2010)

Well I'll just be a monkey's uncle, I can't believe how tasty this corn is. And if you are with the "calories police" you just need to leave the premises. I posted this on a different foodie forum and I got a nastygram from a lady that said I should be ashamed of myself for making such a fat laden dish. I told her she should be ashamed of herself for breathing the same air as me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  So, I cold smoked some corn yesterday using my new, handy dandy, cute as a button, tough as nails A-Maze-N Smoker with the apple dust. So first, get yerself a big ole cast iron skillet. Put a whole stick of butter in it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  no kidding, a whole dagone stick, more if you're freaky like that. Then, because I am an equal opportunity abuser of all things "fat laden" I added a heapin' helpin' spoon of this, do you know what it is? Do ya? Doyadoyadoya?







It's BACON FAT!!!! Woohoooooo. Lawsy law, I need to settle down, get myself together, take a breather. Look at that love. Ain't it purdy? Don't ya just wanna sop it up with a biscuit?






	

		
			
		

		
	
If there is a king of all things onion, it is this guy. The Vidalia or should I say THE Vidalia. The motherload of oniony goodness, the big mac of the big mac daddies in the Allium family (I bet you didn't think I knew that did ya?)






	

		
			
		

		
	
So, I sliced this baby up very fine like. I wanted to see through it. It made me cry. It must be a guy onion. I don't like this onion any more. So I am going to burn his hiney in the oil. Take that.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Sautee it up till it's nice and clear, I like to salt and pepper in layers, so I did just that. Then I added in the corn kernels, fried this whole concoction for about 20 minutes, but I added a little sugar because my corn wasn't very sweet. Durn. That corn is mean just like the onion. Salt and peppered again.






	

		
			
		

		
	
After about twenty minutes I added in some heavy cream, a whole pint of it. MmMmmmm. I might need to sit down for a minute, I feel faint.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Then I added this stuff. It's potato starch. What?? Has she gone mad? Why not corn starch? Because there's corn in the recipe see, and if I added corn starch then there wouldn't be any extra flava see. So you get the flave of onion, corn, bacon, butta and now POTATO see?






	

		
			
		

		
	
Stir and stir, and then stir some more til it thickens up all nice and rich and creamy and taste it you too will feel faint. Thanks for indulging me, and tolerating my silliness at your expense. The end.


----------



## abigail4476 (May 29, 2010)

Wow, Squirrel--that looks awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just told Jeff that we have 12 ears of corn in our fridge--sounds like a Memorial Day experiment to me!  I'm thoroughly impressed by your unabashed use of bacon fat.  My Mother and Grandmother always had a jar of bacon fat sitting next to the stove.  I'm sure it went into every vegetable I ate growing up.  LOL!!


----------



## squirrel (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Abigail, I used eleven ears in this recipe, so sounds like you off to a good start!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 29, 2010)

Took me a minute to post on this thread because my heart stopped for a bit when I first saw the pictures. After if started beating again I got a pen and wrote this down to do. Great job


----------



## wingman (May 29, 2010)

Lord have Mercey! That's about all I can say. Oh and YUM!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 29, 2010)

Wholly Smolly, that looks real tasty!! You keep coming up with things that I have to try and I'm getting dizzy trying to figure out which one first because they all look awesome!!


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2010)

That looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eman (May 29, 2010)

We got a 2 pint corning ware  bowl that stays full of bacon grease in the ice box.

 I'd fry a pak of bacon and throw it out for the pork fat.Well maybe freeze it instead.

 Love that homestyle cream corn.


----------



## erain (Jun 6, 2010)

dang girl!!! first off if i could give ya points ya know i would!!! but this is a for sure have to try... it is on the list and soon as fresh sweet corn comes available this is gonna happen. thks for sharing the recipie and the step by step walkthru!!! thumbsup


----------



## wildflower (Jun 7, 2010)

AMEN


----------



## arnie (Jun 7, 2010)

Looking good! And every ingredient from a basic food group,

I’d call it healthy eating. It’s what keeps you coming back for more


----------



## squirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody! This is definitely a favorite of mine. I wanted to let you know that it freezes really well. I put it in freezer bags, lay them on a sheet pan pop in the freezer and after they have frozen you can stack them nice and neat. I usually make a whole bunch so I can have it through the winter.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Thanks everybody! This is definitely a favorite of mine. I wanted to let you know that it freezes really well. I put it in freezer bags, lay them on a sheet pan pop in the freezer and after they have frozen you can stack them nice and neat. I usually make a whole bunch so I can have it through the winter.


I'm glad you mentioned that because I usually load up my freezer with foods I can't readily fix certain times of the year. That way I can enjoy when ever I want.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2010)

Now that sure brought back some good memories of the second maybe third ex wife. She and her family used to make this creamed corn by the truck loads. No really a whole fam damily would get together (second wife I remembered) and make tons of this but now I have a recipe for it. but yours looks and sounds alot better (I have hear-a-vision) then their and I didn't have to marry you to get the recipe either. But we will (me and the 4th wife) make this one for sure. Well I hear we can give you the old thumbs up here now so here's to up your thumb.......lol


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 7, 2010)

Doggone,Squirrel, Maw used to fry Corn like that for us back home,'cept she'd leave out the Cream. Do you put cream(actually Milk) in your fried Cabbage?

I'm going to Smoke a head of cabbage and then fry it up on the firebox,should be good.

Nothing like the "old school " way of cooking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and,


----------



## squirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

Sounds awesome Stan, I've never added cream to cabbage, but creamed cabbage and corn and potatoes and onions and peppers might be good. I have used this creamed corn in the winter to make corn chowder. I have also added it to buttermilk corn bread to make a "corn pone" as my granny used to say. Durn, we gonna keep on until we really have some good recipes! Great minds think alike!


----------



## meateater (Jun 7, 2010)

Gotta love a gal with a jug of bacon fat!


----------



## cruizer (Jun 7, 2010)

Dang Miss that be some good lookin stuff there. Thanx for the post!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn Girl!

I'm thinking "Smoked Mac & Cheese" would go nicely with your creamed corn, just before a trip to the ER!!

Great Job!!!

Todd


----------

